# replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta



## karlexceed (Feb 25, 2008)

hey guys, i know someone here can answer my question...
back story:
i was replacing the ball joints in my front end, when i came across a bolt in my way. it was one of the caliper bracket bolts, and of course it ended up breaking some sockets and rounding off. so now that's stuck. i need to get it off somehow, and i'm pretty sure this means cutting or drilling, and therefore, replacing the caliper.
now - i could just replace the caliper with salvage. OR, i could upgrade the calipers to something a bit nicer.
thus, we get to my question. if i want to replace the calipers on my 98 jetta, should i try to find aftermarket, or is there a newer model caliper that i can find salvage that would be an upgrade for me?
thanks guys!


----------



## karlexceed (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (karlexceed)*

thread "mk3 front brake upgrade"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4638116
i should have used more general search terms the first time around...








well, that answers most of my questions.
i think i'll salvage a caliper, paint it nice and get some nice drilled/slotted rotors to match.
any tips on what i should look out for when removing the stuck caliper mounting bolt?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (karlexceed)*

I think you're screwed.
I just had that bolt out so I could release the bottom of the struts to replace the cv axles.
The bolt that you broke off is the lower bolt going from the caliper carrier into the steering knuckle isn't it?
If so, the easiest way out is to go to a self-service salvage yard and pick up a used steering knuckle and caliper carrier. Make sure that the wheel bearing is good before you pay for them.
If you want a bolt-on brake upgrade, look for a set of Girling 11" brake calipers and caliper carriers (with 4-bolt 11" G60 rotors) from a 90-91 Corrado G60. Then you don't have to buy a replacement 10.1" caliper carrier to replace the carrier with the broken off bolt stuck in it. New 11" rotors cost about $30 each from online sources, so don't buy the used rotors if the yard wants too much for them or they're beat.


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (germancarnut51)*

You could always use an easy out... Tap the bolt head, and use an easy out before replacing everything... They also sell sockets that are designed to remove rounded off hex head bolts...


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (4drgl)*

That bolt is in with 92+ ftlbs. If the bolt is seized, and head is rounded of, tapping and an EZout are not going to get it out. Those are hardened high strength bolts. Most likely result will be a broken off tap inside of a seized hardened bolt stub. Then, the OP will be out the parts, and the tap (or EZout).
You might be able to save the steering knuckle if you want to try to cut the caliper carrier, then you could remove the caliper carrier to steering knuckle bolts. BUT, cutting touch, tight access, and flammable fluids in close proximately are not my idea of safe or fun.

Steering knuckles cost about $25 at self-service salvage yards, and the brake calipers with carriers another $20.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 12:54 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (germancarnut51)*

it was an option eh! There's nothing you can't take apart or fix with some good ole hard work and ingenuity. I got a steering stop bolt out of my powerwagon that was crushed with an easy out and the torque spec was 75 ft lb and very rusty...


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: replacing front calipers on mk3 jetta (karlexceed)*

Just had another thought.
If you can remove the upper caliper mounting bolt, you might be able to swing the caliper out, clear the rotor, and pull the caliper off, if the broken off caliper bolt is not seized to the mounting hole in the steering knuckle. If you can't clear the rotor, you should be able to swing the caliper out with the upper mount bolt out, and wiggle the rotor off. With the rotor out of the way, you can hopefully get the caliper off the car to replace it, OR to work on the broken bolt further, since you will have some of the remains of the bolt exposed to grab on to.
Don't forget a generous shower of PB Blaster on the seized hardware.
For tough, high torque jobs, I strongly recommend getting a set of 1/2" impact sockets (6-point). You can get a set of (10) with a tray on sale at Harbor Frieght for $6.69 with a lifetime warranty.

_Modified by germancarnut51 at 12:55 PM 1-7-2010_


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 12:56 PM 1-7-2010_


----------

